# Last "babies" sired by our beloved Cuervo.



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I received these pics from our friend who co-owns the mother of the litter: Luna von Huerta Hof.
This litter was the last breeding sired by our beloved Cuervo.
High hopes for these little ones! 
Just a couple of the pics that were not "too blurry" to view.....they are almost 3 weeks old in the pics.
Thanks for letting me share. *I hope they are the right size for viewing*


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

They make you just want to hold and love them!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

They are beautiful, Robin. :wub:


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Puppies!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Beautiful! Luna is Nikon's half-sister, no? I remember seeing her a couple times, she was beautiful (still is I am sure!).


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

too cute! You getting one back??? or do you have an offspring of Cuervo already???

Lee


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Beautiful pups! How many male:females? Holding a couple back?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

OMG!!! They are just asking for cuddles!!! How adorable!!!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What great looking pups! You must be so proud


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Thank you everyone!
Yes Lies.....Luna is Nikon's half sister!....I guess you could be "family"! LOL!
We plan on holding onto a female....(she better be just like her dad!)
There are 2 males born & 3 females. *Luna's mom always had small litters (4-5 pups) too...just big, fat babies though.*

Since we are keeping "in theme" with Cuervo.....this litter will also have some liquor names.
We are debating which name that we like more for "our" female.....
A) Anisette
or
B) Amstel
*Whatcha think??*


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Anisette as it is a liquor...amstel is a beer? What about Agave?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I like Amstel, both the name and the beer, but I'm more of a beer than liquor person.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

We always have *at least* one pup from his litters, named from a liquor or alcohol of sorts....
Tequila, Tecate, Uzo, Guiness, Vodka, XX Dos-Equis, Cristal, Corona.....and now this litter.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

what lovely puppies


----------



## tami97 (Sep 15, 2011)

They are to cute. I want to bred Shasta, but seeing those babies I will not want to sell them. lol


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh my gosh they are ADORABLE!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Robin, ever since you started posting pictures, I've been waiting night and day for pictures from this litter. AND MY GOD, what cute fluffbutts they are!

In terms of A-alcohol names, Anisette sounds good. Amaretto also came to mind, but might be a tad longer than what you wanted?

Looking forward to more pictures of your amazing dogs.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Adorable! :wub:


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Awww Marshies...thanks!
No long stock coats either....(not that there would be a problem if there were any) LOL! *Luna's mother never produced a coated puppy*.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Beautiful pups Robin ! have a look at Aqua Vitae "water of life" . (alchohol)
that would be pronounced Akwa Veetay

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

carmspack said:


> Beautiful pups Robin ! have a look at Aqua Vitae "water of life" . (alchohol)
> that would be pronounced Akwa Veetay


Hmmmmmmm. . . who would know better how to pronounce Aqua Vitae. . . somebody from Ontario, or somebody whose last name is Huerta? 






***Yes I know "aqua vitae" is Latin, not Spanish. There's a reason Hispanic people are called Latino/as, dangit!*****


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

oh emoore , that was for other folks , not for Robin --


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Ooo I like Aqua Vitae

They are too cute!!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

there is also Aqua Velva - (after shave often used as a drink ) (dark humour) 

on a serious note there is Absinthe the favoured drink of artists in the SAME TIME PERIOD as when the GSD was "created". Absinthe affected the painting styles of Toulouse-Lautrec, Van Gogh , Degas , Manet. 
Absinthe was very potent and mind altering . 

oh and it is pronounced --- ahb sinth

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

apricot brandy any one.

how about another anise type drink of the mid-east Arak 

one brand is Arak Rayan . 

hic , squuesh me ..

Carmen
http://www.carmspack


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Robin, they are beautiful!! I am glad that you are keeping one of them!! Looks like a good pack to carry on Cuervo's legacy!!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Robin, They are gorgeous. Thank you for sharing. Amstel Light? LOL!

Carmen, You know WAY too much about alcohol. You're scaring me. JK!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I really like Aqua Vitae...thanks Carmen!
Aqua Velva...."OH MAN" does that bring back memories LOL!
The problem with naming pups is.....CARLOS. His accent is *very strong*, and he murders names or simply cannot pronounce them correctly.
Shoot...he speaks to the dogs so often in Spanish....I think they are bi-lingual....._make that tri-lingual......German, English & Spanish._
*I'm 1/2 Italian & 1/4 Polish & 1/4 German*.....but 100% American!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Adorable!

How about Appletini or Alize?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

carmspack said:


> oh emoore , that was for other folks , not for Robin --


Sorry, I was having margaritas last night. :crazy:

Robin, they are just gorgeous puppies. I WANNA SNUGGLE THEIR FACES!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I like just Aqua-(water or is that agua?)


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

-oops didn't read the above post guess aqua means water


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I love the name Agava! It's easy to use as a call name too. Not to mention...... tequila!! What do you think??

*Agava:*
*Means- Illustrious, Nobal, Princess*
*It's considered a genus plant*
*Greek origin*


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

when I worked in the green houses at Allan Gardens one of the jobs was to make sure the bathrooms were emptied out before closing up. The area was a bit of a tenderloin 
Aqua Velva was the drink of choice . 
So was your memory of Aqua Velva the ads that were seductive with "take it off , take it all off" -- akk , no put it back on, really put it back on ! 
Meanwhile Aqua Velva was the Axxe of its day -- you could smell it for days and days and days after one application -- you couldn't take it off --

Not a drinker - other than the very rare micro brewery beer or Belgian import - Hoegaarden is a favourite .

One night some years age in mid Dec I had a run out to the airport to pick up a pup that I had imported. The flight was late , delayed, the weather was becoming progressively worse , inches of snow by the hours . The drive out was about 2 hours because of the conditions. I had to go the airline office pick up the papers , drive another half hour , wait at customs - wait for the vet to do his exam - another hour plus, drive back to the cargo office -- by this time I have spent maybe 4 hours from setting out from my home. Dead tired. Drive home in miserable poor visibility , cold , dark , and the pup in the back came in dirty -- and continued to have stinky poops and now was vomitting -- and I had to keep the window closed -- I was ready to pass out.
Within 10 miles of my home I saw a bunch of police cruisers at an intersection -- please don't tell me there is an accident making the one and only route home impassable -- no it is a R I D E stop checking drivers for drink and drive . The office comes up to the van . I roll my window down embarrased by the vile smell hitting him in the face -- he is pleasant , good evening mam --- have you had anything to drink tonight .

In my utter tired way I say AAAAB SOOOO LUUUUTELYYYY ... not . All right then drive safe -- and off I went . I kept thinking the way I said it I would have asked myself to step outside of the vehicle.

The dog never made it -- I gave her every benefit of the doubt , tried for the better part of a year -- sold her as a pet -- where she did fine . The new owners were an elderly couple with a quiet lifestyle .


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Robin with your background did your parents ever have the Scandanavian drink Akavit , a dilly carawayee liquor .

Akavit 

how about the eggy Advocaat , liked by German and Polish , creamy , custardy , eggy.

Advocaat .

and last the honeyed liquor Ambrosia.

Ambrosia .

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Ughhhh, I still can't see the pictures you post, Robin...no matter what computer I am at...I don't get it.

At least I get to see them in person!:wub:


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

You need to post more pictures Robin.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

adorable...more please?

Carmen, I read that story and got to the final paragraph...and got scared with..."the dog never made it".....then I kept reading. I actually felt sorry for that officer when you rolled the window down. I could actually smell the experience....*blech*


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

oh sorry by never made it I meant that first impression was lasting impression -- although I had her till she was almost one year old --- she never got over being car sick .
I also know , from another discussion group , a person who owns her sister -- same thing , vey nervy dogs.

I hope the officer didn't think the smell was coming from me !!! 

Carmen


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

robinhuerta said:


> *I hope they are the right size for viewing*


Skimmed this thread and didn't see it mentioned. Your pics are 640 x 480, and you are actually allowed 800 x 600. So just an FYI in the future- you can make them one notch bigger even. 

Cute pups!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Carmen...that is one funny "aroma lasting" story! Poor you!......but I can honestly say...been there, done that.
I DO remember Ambrosia...and the (I'm sorry, I know MANY Europeans like it)....icky, tasting, (yes eggy) thick liquour. *I am not familiar with the other liquor.*
Since my grandfather was Italian....MUCH of our early lives was dominated with his likes & dislikes. However;.....my grandmother made home made dumplings, german potatoe pancakes & sausage/ kraut...and my grandfather LOVED it. Macaroni & gravy was very common.
Blackberry Brandy, Anisette, Cognac, & Dry Red Wines.....were the favorites of my uncles, grandfather & grandmother.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:wub: Adorable babies!! (thanks for posting larger pictures this time  )

I don't have any name suggestions but like what's been posted so far.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am jealous of whoever gets a puppy!


----------



## Doubleyolk (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice looking pups!

How about Captain Morgan?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

LOVE Captain Morgan & Coke! Perhaps I'll buy some tomorrow?...Thanks!
*We have a Morgan from our M-Litter).*


----------



## Sulamk (Jan 30, 2011)

Amaretto
oops edited for spelling!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

They are so precious! 

I was 2nd on the list for Cuervo-Kira male last year, I was so bummed when there was only 1 male. Cuervo sure was a handsome dude.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

hey ! thought of one more name Amarula 
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Which of these pictures are the girlies? I'm up here doing research Robin.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Marshies.....I know that the 3rd pic down is a female.....I think the top 2 pics are boys.
The problem is.... the co-owners just took random shots of the puppies that would "hold still" long enough....LOL! They were trying to feed them at the time, and the puppies thought that eating is much more important than having their "mug shots" taken! *These 3 pups stayed still the longest*.
I told "Sam & Roxanne"....you think they are a handfull now?......WAIT!


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

They're adorable, Robin! Can't wait to watch them grow! I like Alize too. Has a nice ring to it.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Cute looking pups...I like the name Aloe for a girl. I hope they continue his legacy.


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> Thank you everyone!
> Yes Lies.....Luna is Nikon's half sister!....I guess you could be "family"! LOL!
> We plan on holding onto a female....(she better be just like her dad!)
> There are 2 males born & 3 females. *Luna's mom always had small litters (4-5 pups) too...just big, fat babies though.*
> ...


I like Anisette!

I also like "Absinthe," but that may be illegal in some states!

So cool to see this litter from the Legendary Cuervo -- what a handsome dog. He makes great, great puppies. Whatever her name, she's going to knock our socks off soon enough. Congratulations, Robin!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Lakl....My daughter in laws name is Alise....LOL!...can't name the pup anything "remotely" similar....(she's not a dog person)..._don't ask..._

Thanks Cliff......my husband actually liked that name also (male thing?).
As for Cuervo...his only legacy is in our hearts. He was a great dog....but he was just as any great GSD should be. The thing that I'm proud of.....is that he could have been any color, ...black, bi, sable, or black & red.....it didn't matter....he was just a very good dog period....


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I struggled with A alcohol names, so had to go the traditional route of gods and goddesses. Maybe more pictures of the cute puppies will help inspire creative thinking.  

Thus far, the name that has stuck is Aine (pronounced Onnya), who is the Irish goddess of wealth, summer and sovereignty.


----------

